# apache22



## tommbett (Nov 3, 2011)

hello,

I have installed apache22... and then came the error code 1
then i restart the installation and then came this error


```
2F7# cd /usr/ports/www/apache22
2F7# make install clean
===> apache-2.2.21 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.12.4 - found
===> apache-2.2.21 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/autoconf-2.68 - found
===> apache-2.2.21 depends on package: libtool>=2.4 - found
===> apache-2.2.21 depends on shared library: expat.6 - found
===> apache-2.2.21 depends on shared library: apr-1 - not found
===> Verifying install for apr-1 in /usr/ports/devel/apr1
===> apr-ipv6-devrandom-gdbm-db42-1.4.5.1.3.12_1 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/python2.7 - not found
===> Verifying install for /usr/local/bin/python2.7 in /usr/ports/lang/python27
===> python27-2.7.2_2 is marked as broken: does not build with PTH enabled.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/python27.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/apr1.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/apr1.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/apache22.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/apache22.
```

Now i cant install apache22, a friend told me a answer about my problem


```
===> Verifying install for apr-1 in /usr/ports/devel/apr1
===> apr-ipv6-devrandom-gdbm-db42-1.4.5.1.3.12_1 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/python2.7 - not found
===> Verifying install for /usr/local/bin/python2.7 in /usr/ports/lang/python27
===> python27-2.7.2_2 is marked as broken: does not build with PTH enabled.
```

But i dont know what i have to do with this answer. 
Please help me i have got FreeBSD 7.2 32 bit


----------



## phoenix (Nov 3, 2011)

The important part is this:
*===> python27-2.7.2_2 is marked as broken: does not build with PTH enabled.*

You've selected a set of OPTIONs for Python 2.7 that prevent it from building.  You need to remove the PTH OPTION for Python:


```
# cd /usr/ports/lang/python27
# make config
<remove the PTH-related options>
```

Then you can restart the apache22 install.


----------

